# Faithful 151 QR Vice



## Droogs (15 Jun 2016)

Just fitted the above to the bench I've just built and find that as you tighten the vice up tight, ie try to cinch it, the quick release lever sort of pops and the vice goes loose again. Anyone any ideas what to do?


----------



## John15 (15 Jun 2016)

If it's a new one I would give your supplier a ring.

John


----------



## flh801978 (15 Jun 2016)

Tighten the spring one half turn at a time till it holds

Ian


----------



## Droogs (19 Jun 2016)

flh801978":3mq9e7w7 said:


> Tighten the spring one half turn at a time till it holds
> 
> Ian




Not sure how I do this. I have also have a 52 faithful for the tail vice and it has a nut on the rear face with a large watch spring behind it. I can see how to tighten this but the 151 doesn't have this arrangement. It doesn't have the nut at all, there's a round wire coil spring on the rear of the front face which is hooked onto a cast pin on the rear face of the vice front. 
Do I need to try and wind this spring an extra "turn" and re-attach to the pin in order to tighten it?


----------



## Droogs (20 Jun 2016)

Have spoken to Faithful and it appears to be a casting fault with the pin placement. They are aware and taking customer contact details for when they get the replacements in.


----------



## Droogs (22 Jun 2016)

Just an update. I had a call from faithful yesterday evening who told me they now had the new replacements and will be sending me one FOC over the next day or so. Now considering I got this vice cheap as part of a closing down sale I think this is damn good service from the manufacturer.


----------

